# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  to say I love U

## angeles_107

MANY TIMES I WANT TO EXPRESS MY FELLINGS TO YOU BUT I CANT THIS
CANT I HOPE THIS COUD HELP ME TO SAY I L------- U

----------


## angeles_107



----------


## angeles_107



----------


## angeles_107



----------


## xblack

*its really very beuatiful cards

thx angeles*

----------

